# Fiio E5 or Gary's PA2V2?



## meemorize

Hello,

 [size=xx-small]_first of all: yes, i have used the search function but I could not find a thread that compares these two models, so here I go:_[/size]

 I have just come home from demoing Grado's SR60 & SR80s and enjoyed listening to the SR80 far more than the 60s which may be a result of the ear cups but i simply prefered the clarity and brigthness in the SR80 a tad more.

 When demoing (using my iPod touch (1G)) I switched in a Fiio E3 amp and was positively surprised. The sound did improve even further.

 Before using the Fiio E3 (which was a pure coincidence because the dealer had one lying around) I had my eyes firmly set on Gary's Pocket Amp 2 Version 2 which many people here hold in very high regard for the entry level.
*
 Now my question: How will the Fiio E5 *_(which is pricewise more like Gary's)_* compare to the PA2V2?*

 Are there noticable differences in terms of brightness/clarity response or bass?
 The only reason I am considering the Fiio is its small size and style, so if there are quality differences I'd rather go with 'industrial design' a la Gary over the style of the Fiios.

 Thanks for reading.
 M.


----------



## kaushama

I have never heard a Fiio E5. But Gary's PA2V2 was my first amp. I have a soft corner for it. It colours the sound a little bit. In a nice way.


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never heard a Fiio E5. But Gary's PA2V2 was my first amp. I have a soft corner for it. It colours the sound a little bit. In a nice way._

 

Glad to hear it. I really do like Gary's for the long battery life and the insanely good service. He is such a nice guy.
 I ll probably go that way too.


----------



## ddoingwell

Yup. I'd support the purchase of a PA2V2. I've had 2. Loved 'em both. Another consideration might be the HotAudio40 line. I wouldn't buy the FiiO when I can get such personalized service from a good bloke who's making amps for the love of it.

 Cheers
 Don


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ddoingwell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup. I'd support the purchase of a PA2V2. I've had 2. Loved 'em both. Another consideration might be the HotAudio40 line. I wouldn't buy the FiiO when I can get such personalized service from a good bloke who's making amps for the love of it.

 Cheers
 Don_

 

Thanks Don for the feedback. Just had a look at the HotAudio40 and now I am wondering if it is more important to have a DAC+AMP or just an AMP like the one Gary sells.. My output comes from a Mac Pro computer and an iPod.. but I have been told that the built-in mac hardware allows for pretty good audio via the line-out connection..


----------



## necropimp

the E5 is not even close to the PA2V2's price point 

 why not just get both?


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *necropimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the E5 is not even close to the PA2V2's price point 

 why not just get both?_

 

If I could afford it I would, and since I live in New Zealand all the shipping charges tend to be prohibitive.
 Also if I make the right choice straight away I won't need to have one amp too many


----------



## 1Time

Your source is probably good enough. If I were you, I'd get the E5, which has an optional bass boost. And then if for whatever reason it doesn't do if for you, and it very likely will, you would have no problem selling it locally for no loss. And then buy something else.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I could afford it I would, and since I live in New Zealand all the shipping charges tend to be prohibitive._

 

It's $20 including worldwide shipping form focalprice.com. So in this case, you have no excuse.


----------



## Feather225

I am only worried about the build quality of E5...it's real cheap...I hope it doesn't break quick though...anyone can comment? I want something like a e5...an amp that can be used in the gym ^ ^


----------



## spookygonk

I've used my E5 out running and around the house for the last two weeks constantly and it doesn't look like it would fall apart if I sneezed. Sturdy little piece of kit.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Feather225* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am only worried about the build quality of E5...it's real cheap...I hope it doesn't break quick though...anyone can comment? I want something like a e5...an amp that can be used in the gym ^ ^_

 

Not too cheaply built in my view. And it's a nice little amp if you need extra bass or a little sound boost for you DAP/Phones.


----------



## yukihiro

I have both... in my possession right now.

 The E5's build quality isn't cheap. I don't go smashing it around, but I'm sure it can take a decent beating.

 In my opinion, the PA2V2 is much better than the E5. The E5 almost sounds like nothing to me (soundwise). It gives a little more detail and clarity, but nothing to write home about. The bass boost pretty much acts like the E3, giving extra low end while making the sound a little muddy (IMO). The bass boost mode on the E5 does sound a lot better than the E3 though.

 The PA2V2 slightly colors the sound and gives a little more detail (more than the E5). It also tightens up the bass a bit (something I find the E5 doesn't do). In my opinion, I'd rather listen through my PA2V2 as it does sound noticeably better than the E5, but I prefer my E5 as my portable amp because of its size.

 I haven't heard any more expensive amps, so I'm not really sure how the PA2V2 stacks up against them, but I found it to be pretty good for its price. Gary is also pretty quick to respond to questions and very friendly.


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yukihiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have both... in my possession right now.

 The E5's build quality isn't cheap. I don't go smashing it around, but I'm sure it can take a decent beating.

 In my opinion, the PA2V2 is much better than the E5. The E5 almost sounds like nothing to me (soundwise). It gives a little more detail and clarity, but nothing to write home about. The bass boost pretty much acts like the E3, giving extra low end while making the sound a little muddy (IMO). The bass boost mode on the E5 does sound a lot better than the E3 though.

 The PA2V2 slightly colors the sound and gives a little more detail (more than the E5). It also tightens up the bass a bit (something I find the E5 doesn't do). In my opinion, I'd rather listen through my PA2V2 as it does sound noticeably better than the E5, but I prefer my E5 as my portable amp because of its size.

 I haven't heard any more expensive amps, so I'm not really sure how the PA2V2 stacks up against them, but I found it to be pretty good for its price. Gary is also pretty quick to respond to questions and very friendly._

 

Finally someone that has both and gives some feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a lot. I think I will go ahead and purchase the PA2V2.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi meemorize.
 I've also got both of these-and agree Yukihiro's comments. Soundwise I think Gary's PA2v2 is the better amp (IMHO) It's got bags of power if you drive full size cans - a warm/full sound - and Gary's service/support/email service is second to none. ( He seemed to reply to mine within hours when I had some queries - and when I lost a couple of locknut/washer things off one of the sockets he sent me spares (to uk) by return and free!!)

 I use my E5 when going "minimal" - back to back with ipod nano - cant get much smaller I reckon. So maybe in longer term you might end up with both??!! 

 Like many on these forums PA2v2 was my first............but I suspect ( like many of us) it wont be the(your?) last!!!
 Regards.


----------



## meemorize

Sweet. Good to know. All I need to find now is a 3V AC Adapter that has the New Zealand Plug and runs on 220/230 not 110V.


----------



## SawaFish

Can anybody tell me if a Fiio E5 paired with an iPod and IEM's will get rid of the hissing sound heard when no music is played but the iPod is on?


----------



## cegras

I find the PA2V2 gives more power to the bass. More, I cannot say with certainty. The volume control is handy though.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

I love my PA2V2 and you won't find better or friendlier customer service than with Gary.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi Sawafish

 My nano/e5 combination does hiss with my UE superfi 5's as well as my older superfi 5 pro's. But I switchd back to ety 6i's and theere's no hiss ( or so little I cant hear it!) I've noticed this on a sony player i use unamped - ie UE iems hiss but ety's dont.) I.m fairly sure it's the higher impedance of the etys - perhaps one of our forum gurus can explain/expand?????) 

 Regards.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shirleywhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Sawafish

 My nano/e5 combination does hiss with my UE superfi 5's as well as my older superfi 5 pro's. But I switchd back to ety 6i's and theere's no hiss ( or so little I cant hear it!) I've noticed this on a sony player i use unamped - ie UE iems hiss but ety's dont.) I.m fairly sure it's the higher impedance of the etys - perhaps one of our forum gurus can explain/expand?????) 

 Regards._

 

Actually the Etymotic ER6i is only 16 ohm: Etymotic Research, Inc. - ER-6i Technical Specifications On the other hand the Super.Fi 5 Pro are 21 ohm: Super.fi 5 Pro Specification - Store - Ultimate Ears Earphones Headphones Personal Monitors


----------



## logwed

Having not heard the fiio E5, I would tend to side with Gary simply because of the friendly service that he gives. I love my pa2v2, and know lots of other people (as noted on this thread) that feel the same way. 

 From a pure SQ viewpoint, if you're looking for a more transparent amp, I would guess that the E5 is for you. But if you like bass boost, and like the colored sound from the 
 PA2V2, i would certainly recommend Gary's amp.

 In a tie, or if SQ (at this level, not too much difference), isn't a killer for you, i would certainly recommend PA2V2.


----------



## Peyotero

I got my PA2V2 long time ago so I don't know how he makes them now. You should ask Gary to make it low gain. The high gain I've got is practically unusable with low impedence IEMS.
 With low gain you'll enjoy both worlds I belive.


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my PA2V2 long time ago so I don't know how he makes them now. You should ask Gary to make it low gain. The high gain I've got is practically unusable with low impedence IEMS.
 With low gain you'll enjoy both worlds I belive._

 

Good advice...


----------



## Evshrug

Pardon me for being a nub, but then this is only my third post here on Head-Fi. This thread's been a good read because I'm considering pretty much the same thing, but I could use a bit of help completing the equation by adding how to contact Gary (what's his last name?) Also, any contrasts to a CMOY amp from ebay?


----------



## musicmind

Welcome to Electric-Avenues.com - Order


----------



## Evshrug

Woo awesome!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ddoingwell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup. I'd support the purchase of a PA2V2. I've had 2. Loved 'em both. Another consideration might be the HotAudio40 line. I wouldn't buy the FiiO when I can get such personalized service from a good bloke who's making amps for the love of it.

 Cheers
 Don_

 

Gary's amp was also my first and I can say it is really good with my Grado SR325is headphones!


----------



## GaryPham

so in general, is the PA2V2(which i understand is a warm amp) geared more towards phones that are a bit lacking bass? I was thinking of pairing it up with an HD485 and starting to worry if I'd be getting way too much bass.


----------



## yayomizzan

definitely Pa2v2.

 Gary's a nice dude too


----------



## Kees

PA2V2. And it is especially good with Grado phones.


----------



## LSUDude258

I just purchased:
 -iPod Classic 120gb
 -Pocket Dock
 -Alessandro MS-1 improved 2009 version
 I have received everything except for my headphones...ARGH ITS SO ANNOYING!!!! Ok, well... I quickly noticed that with the pocket dock the sound quality greatly improves; however, the volume level is irritatingly loud for the headphones... So I have no other choice but to further decrease my already crippled funds and purchase an amp with volume control hahaha. Well the PA2v2 seems like the best choice so far...for my MS-1i's, does this seem correct?


----------



## tjohnusa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I could afford it I would, and since I live in New Zealand all the shipping charges tend to be prohibitive.
 Also if I make the right choice straight away I won't need to have one amp too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You will.....you willl (in Yoda's voice)


----------



## Busta9iron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Argyle Shepard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love my PA2V2 and you won't find better or friendlier customer service than with Gary._

 

Couldn't have said it any better than that.


----------



## thornygravy

PA2v2 is great, powers my q40s with ease. Gary is great too, if it ever breaks he'll fix it for free, he's always glad to help if you ever have problems.


----------



## JDGAFFLIN

I'm enjoying my PA2v2 immensley. It seems to give my foam modded HD555's more "depth". The bass seams a bit punchier as well. All in all, I dig it.

 But I've decided in this hobby to start in the mid-range area, price wise. After reading, and researching here, I'm come to the conclusion that I want to exp. the whole journey as I get more and more into it.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,

 [size=xx-small]first of all: yes, i have used the search function but I could not find a thread that compares these two models, so here I go:[/size]

 I have just come home from demoing Grado's SR60 & SR80s and enjoyed listening to the SR80 far more than the 60s which may be a result of the ear cups but i simply prefered the clarity and brigthness in the SR80 a tad more.

 When demoing (using my iPod touch (1G)) I switched in a Fiio E3 amp and was positively surprised. The sound did improve even further.

 Before using the Fiio E3 (which was a pure coincidence because the dealer had one lying around) I had my eyes firmly set on Gary's Pocket Amp 2 Version 2 which many people here hold in very high regard for the entry level.
*
 Now my question: How will the Fiio E5 *(which is pricewise more like Gary's)* compare to the PA2V2?*

 Are there noticable differences in terms of brightness/clarity response or bass?
 The only reason I am considering the Fiio is its small size and style, so if there are quality differences I'd rather go with 'industrial design' a la Gary over the style of the Fiios.

 Thanks for reading.
 M._

 

I've owned Gary's PA2V2 and currently own the FiiO E5 and for full sized cans, I would say Gary' amp and for IEMs, the FiiO.


----------



## tjumper78

pa2v2 is a good amp. that's only amp i'd use if my budget was less than $60.
 fiio e5, i recommend to everyone not to use it unless his/her budget is $20. it doesnt really do anything other than amplifying the volume a little bit while degrading the sound. the bass boost does work for a little more bass but it degrades the other sounds even more.


----------



## Drag0n

Garys amp is a little more serious than the Fiio E5.
 The E5 is a cute toy, but i cant say its a serious amp.
 I bought one at a meet out of curiousity because it was so cheap.
 Its a throw-away amp. When the battery dies, you throw it away.
 When Pa2v2 battery dies, you replace the battery.
 You can easily over-drive the E5. Sometimes sound is better without it.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Garys amp is a little more serious than the Fiio E5.
 The E5 is a cute toy, but i cant say its a serious amp.
 I bought one at a meet out of curiousity because it was so cheap.
 Its a throw-away amp. When the battery dies, you throw it away.
 When Pa2v2 battery dies, you replace the battery.
 You can easily over-drive the E5. Sometimes sound is better without it._

 

I kind of agree with you. Gary's amp is pretty darn good for the money with full sized headphones. But way too much juice for IEMs.

 The FiiO E5 won't cut it with full sized cans, but sounds surprisingly good with IEMs.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I kind of agree with you. Gary's amp is pretty darn good for the money with full sized headphones. But way too much juice for IEMs.

 The FiiO E5 won't cut it with full sized cans, but sounds surprisingly good with IEMs._

 

Why don't you adjust the gain in the PA2V2? Mine is set with a gain of two and it is fine w/ the RE252 and ER4P. Good luck.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you adjust the gain in the PA2V2? Mine is set with a gain of two and it is fine w/ the RE252 and ER4P. Good luck._

 

I did, but I still got too much hum with my Westone 3s. I just found the the FiiO was better with all of my IEMs (SE530/IE8/W3/RE0), but no doubt that the PA2V2 was better with full sized cans.

 The customer service from Gary is truly top notch!


----------



## mrarroyo

Interesting, mine has no noises w/ the ER4P nor with the RE252. I guess these two are not as sensitive as your Westone 3s.


----------



## greenmac

Just bought an PA2V2 via fleabay to go with my 32GB Ipod Touch and IE6's

 Noticed that at low volume or with the LOD connected there is quite a bot og background "crackle"

 Is the unit broken ?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, mine has no noises w/ the ER4P nor with the RE252. I guess these two are not as sensitive as your Westone 3s._

 

I totally agree. I used to own the ER-4Ps and they did have very little hiss, but the Westone 3s are the most sensitive IEMs I've ever had. Westone 3 owners should be warned to try them with the amp before purchasing it because they are so sensitive.


----------



## wallace

My Fiio E5 looks and sounds like something from the 99p shop.
 My Pa2V2 on the other hand, is one of the best amps ,for the money, out there.
 It brings a good sound improvement to the party, and the battery lasts forever.
 Haven't tried it with IEM's though,as i don't really see the point it them.


----------



## JDGAFFLIN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought an PA2V2 via fleabay to go with my 32GB Ipod Touch and IE6's

 Noticed that at low volume or with the LOD connected there is quite a bot og background "crackle"

 Is the unit broken ?




_

 

What type of batteries are you using? IIRC, that makes a difference, as Ni-MH type is recommended.


----------



## Owsler

Can I ask which amp is better for higher impedence headphones? My Ultimate Ears 700s appear to be 40 ohms:

Ultimate Ears 700 Specifications - Store - Ultimate Ears Earphones Headphones Personal Monitors

 Would the E5 have a problem? Would there be this hiss people are talking about? Problem is, I am after something mobile and I've not seen pics of the PA2V2. Cheers.


----------



## wallace

I notice those earphones seem to be designed to look like hearing aids.This will be useful in later life when you are all needing one.My Doctor told me that the smallest thing you should ever put in your ear is your elbow. See you in the surgery..


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

*Taken From Gary's website www.electric-avenues.com*
 "I will stand behind this product and be happy to service any amp (at no charge) should anything ever go
 wrong, and this offer extends for the rest of my life. I'll admit, a few amplifiers have come back for repair
 and they were fixed, then returned by the next day. Even if the amp breaks and it's your fault, it doesn't
 matter, I will still fix it."

 Now THAT is customer service!
 I'm TOTALLY gonna buy one!!


----------



## andrewmorio

I am all for Gary's PA2V2. I am so nuts I have three of them. Quality and service can not be beat.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

I'm ordering mine monday AHHH can't wait!


----------



## JDGAFFLIN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blasto_Brandino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm ordering mine monday AHHH can't wait!_

 

 Quote:


 Just ordered a cheap amp, the lisa will take a few weeks, will have pics up when it arrives 
 

You're ordering them both?


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Yep, The LISA III Is for a pair of HD800's those are going to take longer, but I've already got 500$ toward the lisa saved, one paycheck more and bam! I've got it!. 
 I ordered the Fiio E7 but it is gonna take a month to get to me! It was supposed to let me run my HD650's in the meantime, but this PA2V2 will more than suffice!

 EDIT: Just ordered the PA2V2


----------



## slickooz

I'm really interested now in buying an amp. I recently bought a pair of TF-10 on ebay. Now my question how much better is the Arrow compared to PA2V. I know the price difference is about 200 dollar but I was wondering which one has more value. This will be my first amp, should I spend a 200 more and get a amp that will last long no need to upgrade. Or will i be happy with the PA2V2?


----------



## james0195

i just ordered my pa2v2, with the intention of potentially upgrading.
  from what i can tell they arent hard to sell on for a not so huge loss
   
  think its worth buying one and seeing how it goes


----------



## jdog

I also own both the PA2V2 and the Fiio E5 amps, and I have been using them with a 5.5 generation iPod.  With both these amps, I find it preferable to use the iPod line out instead of connecting the ipod to the amp thru the headphone line.  With volume levels necessary to listen to rock and blues loudly, the hiss heard thru Westone 3's or 2's is virtually eliminated when the ipod is connected to either amp thru the line out.  Line out docks can vary markedly in price (and supposedly in sound quality as well), but I have a very inexpensive LOD made by FiiO (cost about $9 US on ebay, shipping included from a fellow in Ireland), and even this inexpensive LOD connecting the iPod to these amps greatly reduces the hissing background and clarifies the sound.  I also have a LOD made by Audio Minor and the sound is also quite good (This LOD cost about $25-30 US with shipping included, bought off ebay from Audio Minor).  When using the PA2V2 with the iPod thru the line out, you must turn the gain way down using the turn screws inside the amp or the sound is too loud and distorted.  Be careful also when hooking up the LOD with the FiiO E5; start with the volume low and then increase as needed.  I'm not always convinced that the FiiO 5 amp does much more than increase the volume, but it does make it posible to use the line out on the iPod, which in my opinion has much better sound than the headphone line (at least much less background hiss with a clearer, cleaner sound).  So if you're considering a relatively inexpensive way to improve your iPod sound, strongly consider adding a LOD to either of these amps.  I know that both the PA2V2 and the E5 come with lines to connect thru the headphone line, but do yourself a favor and buy a LOD and use the line out instead.  You won't regret it...


----------



## hahahigh

Gary has great service with the PA2V2 - I very much enjoyed talking with him. I heard a bit of extra bass from my AKG 81 DJ with the PA2V2 through the 1st Gen Nano's line out, though obviously not a mindblowing improvement.


----------



## hanson72

Ive been looking into getting my first amp lately, and the PA2V2 looks like a really good choice. Do you guys think I would get much of a boost on my Monster Turbine Pro Gold's? I also have a pair of Audio-Technica AD700's as well and im assuming they would work nice with these. Im mainly just concerned how it will work with my IEMs


----------



## Spud of Doom

The price point seems like a large gap to be honest. FiiO E5 is like $16usd international. PA2V2 is like $45.


----------



## hanson72

Yea the prices are pretty far apart, but where are you finding the PA2V2 for $45? I wasnt really considering the E5. I will probably get the cheap Fiio LOD though.
  So does anyone think that the PA2V2 is worth it to get a SQ boost out of my AT AD700's and my Monster Golds?


----------



## jevries

I own both the Fiio E5 and Gary's PA2V2 using Yuin PK1's and like em both but sound wise Gary's PA2V2 is def the better choice. 
I'm sure people know about the trick to set the slider in the middle position on the Fiio E5 which gives you way, way better sound that just in bass on/off position. Bass ON is crap and OFF sounds too weak.
  The PA2V2 has the power and rich sound while the E5 is def not bad and so damn easy to take with you because it's so small and light. The $9 price for the E5 is ridiculous and def the choice if you start out playin' around with amps...Gary's PA2V2 is next.


----------



## Berserker

$9 for the E5? Thought it was closer to $15?


----------



## jevries

$9,95 to be exact plus shipping so your correct saying the total is aprox. $15.


----------



## ASilva

Quote: 





jevries said:


> I own both the Fiio E5 and Gary's PA2V2 using Yuin PK1's and like em both but sound wise Gary's PA2V2 is def the better choice.
> *I'm sure people know about the trick to set the slider in the middle position on the Fiio E5 which gives you way, way better sound that just in bass on/off position. Bass ON is crap and OFF sounds too weak.*
> The PA2V2 has the power and rich sound while the E5 is def not bad and so damn easy to take with you because it's so small and light. The $9 price for the E5 is ridiculous and def the choice if you start out playin' around with amps...Gary's PA2V2 is next.


 

 I didn't know that, works really well! Thanks alot for the tip


----------



## gimbertt

Try the E5 woth the bass switch in the middle position and the sound improves greatly.


----------



## gsilver

Hmm... I tried the switch in the middle. Interesting. It does seem to clear things up a bit.
   
   
  Anyway, after shelving my E5 for a while, I decided to hook it up again... It's quite impressive for the price. It's also cheap enough to be an impulse purchase. I've never listened to the PA2V2 (I decided on the Fiio instead), but it's a very big improvement over an unamped ipod when using easy to drive phones (I used the HD595 and Triple-Fi 10). Things like cymbals that sound recessed/muddy without it clear up nicely. IMO, it's a good starting point for a portable amp. If you want/need better, they're definitely out there, but the Fiio 5 makes a good case for portable amps in general.
   
  Later today, I'm going to compare it with my home amp... and my home phones


----------

